# Templates for sublimation products



## Jimster57

Does anyone know where I can find somekind of templates for mugs,keychains, etc. I have used hanes sublimation maker and designs for you. They are not what i'm looking for. Check out subartclub.com. i'm looking for those kind of templates. also does anyone know where I can get designs for shirts, mugs, etc. Thank you. Hope you can help me.


----------



## uctees

Have you tried unisub.com? They have templates also, not for mugs though. I am also looking for a good mug template. Let me know if you find any.


----------



## charles95405

I use and like a product called Novelty Pro. Has great templates for most items you will like sublimate, including tile murals


----------



## CubicleTube

I was looking for something similar. Has anyone seen anyplace that has hats and such for adobe?


----------



## treadhead

charles95405 said:


> I use and like a product called Novelty Pro. Has great templates for most items you will like sublimate, including tile murals


Hey Charles...

How does Novely Pro compare to Hanes Sublimation Maker? 

I've been considering a similar purchase but haven't decide which would be better.

Thanks!!

John


----------



## charles95405

John...my opinion of Hanes program is it is not very user friendly. I tried a trail download and then removed from my computer. This was about 18 months or more ago. I had novelty pro at the time and wanted to compare...to me there was no comparison. It was Novelty Pro ..hands down. It is very very easy to use. You pick the item you want...there are many templates ..it will almost do it automatically..not quite but almost..I use it for all of the sublimation items that require a template..Just be sure you keep your receipt...you will need that if you every have to install on a new computer or the company will not give you a new code


----------



## plan b

Hi, I make my templates myself in corel draw, and save them, but if you are looking for ready made I am with Charles,, I downloaded a trial of hanes sub maker and found for the money it cost for the program that it was easier to make the templates myself in corel since I had the program already,, novelty pro is the way to go,, if you are a customer of conde they have some free templates you can get,, but I just get out the old fabric tape ruler and measure and build.. it takes a little time but once you have them its easy from there.

R.


----------



## treadhead

Thanks Charles / Roger....

I will take a closer look at Novely Pro then.....

John


----------



## Ernie

charles95405 said:


> I use and like a product called Novelty Pro. Has great templates for most items you will like sublimate, including tile murals


 
Charles,

Can you give a price range for Novelty Pro. I found their website last week but the price list wouldn't open and they didn't answer my email...and yes, my Adobe Reader was working. 

Ernie


----------



## U-CREATE-IT

Roger, Any chance I can get you to send me a blank Coreldraw & Photoshop mug template for for 11 & 15OZ mugs???? PLEASE!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## charles95405

Ernie, ... there are two prices..one has the full program with the addition of templates for tile wall murals. I think the list prices are:
Mural 8 - $199 templates for tile wall mural only - automatic sizing
Novelty 8 - $299 templates for most items you will sublimate. automatic sizing
Novelty Pro 8- $399 - contains both Novelty 8 and Mural 8

I think you can get a free demo disk from any vendor of Novelty Pro..most all sublimation copies have or can get

Jody...it is easy to make your own template...you just have to size your image...are you doing full bleed...or just the image.. for just photo or image, I usually use 2.75 high and width determined by the image...normally around 3-4 inches..for large mugs...just increase the size


----------



## U-CREATE-IT

Charles,
I am JUST starting. I got my Epson 1400 and K3 press in this week. What is the difference in the fill bleed and photo??


----------



## charles95405

full bleed is top to bottom full wrap around...no blank above/below image. a photo will typically only cover part...depending on the photo and it you can 'stretch it' to fit..


----------



## U-CREATE-IT

charles95405 said:


> full bleed is top to bottom full wrap around...no blank above/below image. a photo will typically only cover part...depending on the photo and it you can 'stretch it' to fit..


Do you mind emailing me a sample template of each? And for 11 & 15OZ mugs?


----------



## charles95405

Sorry Jody...I don't keep templates... I just size it as I need it...reason some templates won't work is that if the photo is in potrait mode...you can't do very wide because of height limitations..conversely if it is landscape you have to watch your proportional measurements. Here is what I do using Corel X3..I figure the size of the image that will go on the mug..and then draw a rectangle to the size..make the outline a wide line and them import my jpg image..and let the rectangle be on top of the image and I can then resize the image or move around to get the most of what I want in the limits of the rectangle...Once I get that, I 'crop' the image to the rectangle...then make the line invisible...then print...This way I don't clog up my hard drive with a lot of templates that may or may not work next time...so easy to do the rectangle as shown above...

Try that and see if that does not make it easier...for sure that procedure will show you how to resize of crop and see what I am talking about..

feel free to ask more ??? I guess I could send you a file with just a rectangle...but what would that prove?


----------



## BRC

The problem with using templates for mugs is that every different brand is a different size. What works on one will be too small for another. If you make a rectangle the finished size you want the transfer to be, all you need to do is import an image and then powerclip it into the rectangle by highlighting the image then go to effects then powerclip, place into container, click on the rectangel and there you have it. You will probably need to move it around or resize it some. To do that , right click on the rectangle and then on edit contents. You can then resize or move it to whatever you need. Then right click it again and then click on 
finish editing this level. It sounds more complicated than it really is. Then if you dont want the outline to print click on arrange , then convert outline to object. Then simply delete the outline and you are ready to print. The advantage to using powerclip is that anything outside of the rectangle will not print so I use it to crop photos without a lot of switching between programs. Once you use it a few times it will only take a few seconds and you will be ready to print.


----------



## charles95405

What Terry says is true IF you have Corel Draw...not if you are using other programs that do not have the 'power clip' function..


----------



## dim116

For 11oz mugs

Open a blank page in Coreldraw. Do it now. That's perfect.
Now, draw a rectangle 2.8" high x 8" long. yes that looks good.

Now import your photo, click on the corner and resize it to fit inside the rectangle
on whichever side you want it to be. Yes, that looks perfect!!

Now type whatever text you want in the other end of the rectangle. Good.

Click on the rectangle to highlight it. Now delete it.
All you have left is the photo and text.
When you print it out (in mirror image) cut it off the paper and you will have your
transfer with the photo on one side and the text on the other of the mug.

It's very easy, just try it.

Larry


----------



## deadbunny

Hello! I am in the promotional product business and we print on many mugs. There are many sites that you can get imprint information on, you need to know the maker of the mug - mugmart.com, hitpromo.net. Try those, you may be able to find your mug and request a template.


----------



## SaB

Jimster57 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find somekind of templates for mugs,keychains, etc. I have used hanes sublimation maker and designs for you. They are not what i'm looking for. Check out subartclub.com. i'm looking for those kind of templates. also does anyone know where I can get designs for shirts, mugs, etc. Thank you. Hope you can help me.


 
good tmplates for photomugs. 
Photo Mugs Frames Package No.2 1xDVD
thanks


----------



## Air Art Girl

Dim, you are funny!!! But, that's the way I do it too!!!!
There are templates at unisub.com as someone mentioned before.


----------



## dim116

Hi Ellen,

yes, it works for me. I also sometimes put frames or edges around the photo in another program I have (Ulead) before I import it to Corel.

Lar


----------



## Jimster57

SaB said:


> good tmplates for photomugs.
> Photo Mugs Frames Package No.2 1xDVD
> thanks


 
Hey SaB, how can I get these templates. Their is no link where to buy them. Can you or do you know where I can but them? Thanks


----------



## SaB

hi! in here! Digital frames for sublimation gifts and photo prints
thx


----------



## fancystitchz

charles95405 said:


> I use and like a product called Novelty Pro. Has great templates for most items you will like sublimate, including tile murals


I recently downloaded the demo for Novelty Pro 8. Real user friendly, quick question (I believe I know the answer, just want to verify my thoughts though)When you pull up the templates, I presume it accounts for and adds the bleeds....correct? Especially for tiles?
Also, I tried the memory box template. Do you have to set it up twice for both sides? Do you have to flip inside image 180 degrees.

Your answers/responses are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## charles95405

never used the memory box...but as to allowing for bleeds...yes. ..I have been using Novelty Pro for about 3 years..maybe 4


----------



## SaB

> also does anyone know where I can get designs for shirts, mugs


Hi! If u r looking for ready designes for your photo mugs (just insert your photo) or sublimation lighters go to Digital frames for sublimation gifts and photo prints
grate collage templates as well. good for mousemats or some think. 
also grate web site for templates 
templates_mainpage

Loads in here!!!
Kind regards


----------



## cryman

hi everyone im looking for some latte mug template just the outline only for photoshop particular the 12 oz sized template and the 16 oz latte mug has anyone got the cut out for me to create an design onto the template in photoshop?
any help would be awesome many thanks


----------



## itzmedell

does anyone know where in can get sublimation mugs done in the los angeles or california area i have christian images i would like placed on them...thanks


----------



## Jimster57

I am looking for the same thing. The only thing I know about is Conde. They have a warehouse in Long Beach but I think you still have to place your order by phone.


----------



## itzmedell

Thanks bro...i am not to far from long beach, i wonder if they have anything on their website...good looking out.


----------



## SaB

sorry for digging thi old post out but just let you know that web site has changed with templates. now is: Digital frames for sublimation gifts and photo prints templates


----------



## uncletee

that was an old post, glad were past it. 
always like making my own because i usually use 300 dpi photos/art to fit my templates, maybe i should sell a copy for download?!?!?! Merry Christmas uncletee.


----------



## bholcomb

I am not in the LA Area but in Michigan. Message me let's talk.


----------



## Windmill

charles95405 said:


> What Terry says is true IF you have Corel Draw...not if you are using other programs that do not have the 'power clip' function..


I am just getting starting in this venue and your info was very helpful and direct. Thank you!


----------



## Windmill

BRC said:


> The problem with using templates for mugs is that every different brand is a different size. What works on one will be too small for another. If you make a rectangle the finished size you want the transfer to be, all you need to do is import an image and then powerclip it into the rectangle by highlighting the image then go to effects then powerclip, place into container, click on the rectangel and there you have it. You will probably need to move it around or resize it some. To do that , right click on the rectangle and then on edit contents. You can then resize or move it to whatever you need. Then right click it again and then click on
> finish editing this level. It sounds more complicated than it really is. Then if you dont want the outline to print click on arrange , then convert outline to object. Then simply delete the outline and you are ready to print. The advantage to using powerclip is that anything outside of the rectangle will not print so I use it to crop photos without a lot of switching between programs. Once you use it a few times it will only take a few seconds and you will be ready to print.


I am just getting starting in this venue and your info was very detailed and direct. And I do use Corel 5, even though my Windows 8 hates it. Thank you. Jerri


----------



## skdave

Windmill said:


> I am just getting starting in this venue and your info was very detailed and direct. And I do use Corel 5, even though my Windows 8 hates it. Thank you. Jerri


I offer a number of templates FREE
www.skmfg.com


----------



## Mister Fantastic

Here is a neat trick I read on another forum:

Measuring Mugs:
Measure height with ruler. To check the width, place a piece of string around the mug from where you can get a decent print by the handle and wrap it round the other side, then measure the string.

Ha! Genius. One of those, "Why didn't I think of that."


----------



## SaB

free templates for mobile phones and some other bits and bobs 
enjoy 
download


----------



## dim116

For doing mugs, I just make a rectangle 3" high x 8" wide (in coreldraw, etc..)
Then put your design - front, back, wrap within this area.
Then delete the rectangle before printing.


----------

